# Match Water Bottle Color/Bike?



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I know it's completely superficial but, does anyone purposefully match the color of the bottle with their bike?
I only have Red bottles and they seem to clash with my Black Six13. I'm thinking either clear plastic, white or black bottles.:blush2:


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Nope...don't care as long as they hold water and the valve works....YMMV


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

jlandry said:


> I know it's completely superficial but, does anyone purposefully match the color of the bottle with their bike?




and if you do, will you admit it?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I’m borderline obsessed with color coordinating my bikes but I draw the line on water bottles..

I prefer they clash……


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

why is it superficial? people color-match bar tape, saddle, jerseys, shorts, helmets, tires...

I had a hard time putting blue/black/white chill jacket bottles on a gold/white bike, but the first sip of ice cold water in 104F temps made that decision acceptable.

mis-matched bottles look funky imo.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

When I carry two bottles, I always make sure I drink equal amounts from each so they look balanced at all times. 

And of course they match my frame


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I have black water bottles (Camelback's) that match my Cervelo RS Frame. Another thread suggested that black waterbottles don't keep water cold as long. I can certainly not disagree with that statement, in the summer I can freeze my bottles overnight and at 10 miles the water is just cold. I am looking at chill bottles; but the black bottles look so good with my bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Retro Grouch said:


> When I carry two bottles, I always make sure I drink equal amounts from each so they look balanced at all times.
> 
> And of course they match my frame



yes but do your GEL pack and CLIF bars match your frame?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

jlandry said:


> I'm thinking either clear plastic


Clear plastic is my choice, but I use U.S. FDA-approved food coloring or a mix of same to match the liquid to my frame finish. It's easy to do with clear water. But a colored sports drink introduces some complexities which you need to work out by experimentation. Here are the currently FDA-approved colors:

Blue No. 1 – Brilliant Blue FCF, E133 (blue shade) 
Blue No. 2 – Indigotine, E132 (dark blue shade) 
Green No. 3 – Fast Green FCF, E143 (turquoise shade)* 
Red No. 40 – Allura Red AC, E129 (red shade) 
Red No. 3 – Erythrosine, E127 (pink shade, commonly used in glacé cherries)
Yellow No. 5 – Tartrazine, E102 (yellow shade) 
Yellow No. 6 – Sunset Yellow FCF, E110 (orange shade)

*generally adds about 1.5 mph to your average speed.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

When my jersey doesn't match my frame, and my shoes don't match my helmet, and my front rim doesn't match my rear rim, the color of a water bottle is a matter of little concern. 

I have many water bottles, acquired at various events, or as souvenirs when visiting various places. I usually grab one that is somewhere near the top of the pile.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm an artist as well as a cyclist, so it is crucially (and sometimes painfully) important for everything to coordinate, especially when it comes to colours. Sometimes someone will say to me "well this one is red, so what's the problem" and I'll have a hard time explaining to them that it is not exactly the correct _shade_ of red. lol

I admire others who just aren't bothered about these kind of aesthetic trivialities, but for me, it's very important, and part of the fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

piano,piano!
What color would you choose for a black bike with white decals?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I do not see any problem with making your bottles match the bike. It is an accessory like any other. Do you go out with brown shoes and black belt? Do you wear plaid shorts with a striped shirt? I am anal retentive enough that when I go out during the day my sunglasses have to match what I am wearing. Water bottles have to at least come close to matching my bike.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

If you use clear water bottle and drink energy drinks, do you match the color of the drink to your frame as well???


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

LOL, I just use the clean water bottles. I even have the tops mismatched on the bottles!!

Same with my jersey and shorts............What's clean, then color for when I'm riding. Whiter for evening, brighter colors for day time.

I care how I ride more than how I look.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

rward325 said:


> I do not see any problem with making your bottles match the bike. It is an accessory like any other. Do you go out with brown shoes and black belt? Do you wear plaid shorts with a striped shirt? I am anal retentive enough that when I go out during the day my sunglasses have to match what I am wearing. Water bottles have to at least come close to matching my bike.


Do all your jerseys, and your helmet, and your shoes, match your bike frame? If not, seems to me that whole coordination thing is shot. After all, the bike frame is the biggest "accessory' you're "wearing." If so, seems like it really limits the choice of clothing, unless you got lotsa different color bikes 

Different strokes. I'm sure I obsess about lots of things, but that's not one of 'em.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

jlandry said:


> piano,piano!
> What color would you choose for a black bike with white decals?


Easy - clear bottles with black tops and whole milk.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Retro Grouch said:


> When I carry two bottles, I always make sure I drink equal amounts from each so they look balanced at all times.
> 
> And of course they match my frame


Plus, that keeps your weight distribution even, so it doesn't mess up your handling.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me I need to order some green Salsa water bottles.


----------



## The_AwesomeSauce_Show (May 22, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Do all your jerseys, and your helmet, and your shoes, match your bike frame? If not, seems to me that whole coordination thing is shot. After all, the bike frame is the biggest "accessory' you're "wearing." If so, seems like it really limits the choice of clothing, unless you got lotsa different color bikes
> 
> Different strokes. I'm sure I obsess about lots of things, but that's not one of 'em.


I'm not sure about him, but my purple frame/ yellow tape, saddle and part of the tire matches my yellow jersey/blue shorts and yellow bottle cage with purple and yellow bottles. I don't have a picture of the bike(sister is out and using my camera) but this is what the bottles look like








this bottle

edit: got my camera back  time to upload








mah bike 







w/o the flash
yellow seats are still being bought


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

For my own bikes, yes, I color match the bikes and bottles, and the contents of the bottles.

On a black bike, I sort of like the green bottle on this Gaulzetti.









EDIT: Found one with the decal applied.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't care if they match the bike but I like both bottles to be the same. Also, I really do not like clear bottles. Why?? I have no idea, I just don't.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> I’m borderline obsessed with color coordinating my bikes but I draw the line on water bottles..
> 
> I prefer they clash……


Thats what I did. The red bottles stands out from all the white on my bike


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Depends on the bike. On the R3, yeah kind of. I have a red trim thing going on so the bottles on that bikes tend to at least have some red in them. On my Soma I'd use an old soup can with a saran wrap top if I could keep water in it.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Has to also match the brake and shifter cable ends and if possible coordinate with the brake pads.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

My bike is a current mismatch of colors until I get the money to pretty her up. As such, the yellow saddle matches the yellow polar bottle, but neither of them match anything else. But they looked sharp on my last bike.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Nope, i have gray bottles for my black, red, and white trek 1.1


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I wish all you style mavens the best, though I can never ignore the undeniable fact that in the eyes of 99% of the population any guy on a road bike in roadie clothes (myself included, of course) looks like a dork, regardless of matching or mis-matching colors on clothing, bike and "accessories."


----------

